
Moderate-Fat Diet Decreases the Oxidation of Small, Dense LDL in Adults - prostoalex
https://academic.oup.com/jn/advance-article/doi/10.1093/jn/nxz231/5588100
======
masonic
"Supported by a grant from the Hass Avocado Board."

------
bradknowles
LDL == Low Density Lipid

So, how can LDL be “dense”?

------
mean_gene_1976
Are we really still here?

